# Rear wiring for 85 S10 4x4?



## jpearson311 (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi all. I have an '85 4x4 S10 that has no rear lights and I'm certain it's because of the wiring. The total rear lights include the tails, brakes, backups and the 2 license plate lights that are on the left and right side of the license plate. 

Can anyone give me any direction on how to replace the wiring for these so I can drive it legally? Thanks!

Jesse


----------



## McSteve (Dec 8, 2009)

you might be able to look up a wiring diagram on autozone's website, otherwise if you get a subscription to AllData, they'll have all the diagrams you could possibly need.

Aside from that though, if none of the lights are working back there, I'd start looking for a bad ground connection somewhere in the rear. Some of those lights are on different circuits, but they all share a common ground to the body or frame somewhere near the back.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

+1 on the bad ground

if you have a trailer light hook-up, check there as well


----------

